# Childhood indicators of your current personality type in photo



## NingenExp

The only one I could find


----------



## SpasticReasoN

Young INTP. I never took well to my work being interrupted(even if it was just scribbling at the bottom of a racing form).

Or maybe I just never felt comfortable being photographed? The "point and snarl" pose is a common theme in many pictures of me.


----------



## TranceMan

I don't have any photos of myself that are digital, but I was always alone as a child. Mostly due to me being forced into homeschooling for a few years. Even when I was in public school, I always did things on my own. I sat in my room with legos and did nothing but build things all day. I couldn't stand being in social situations and always found a way to divert from the center of action to somewhere where I was comfortable.

In middle school I started losing myself. I started acting out in class, failing at school, mostly because I didn't want to be there. I _hated_ people in general. At least the ones in my peer group. Everything I did at that time felt so beneath me that I just quit doing anything and stayed in my own little world drawing all day. Up until high-school is when I started to learn some things about myself. I found that I have a joy for complex computer systems and just fixing things so they work. I dropped out of high school because I still couldn't get past the "I don't want to be here" phase of my life. I then tried to finish my diploma at a community college where it was coming in at my own whim and there were very little people there bothering me (except two people that I knew from high school that would make me goof off most of the time and go out for frequent smoke breaks). I was 4 credits away from finishing and then I had to move to Ohio. When I moved here, none of those credits could be transferred so it was almost 2 years of my life completely wasted (mostly due to my laziness and family issues). Finally, after moving to Ohio, I found out about Job Corp and got my GED. I am halfway through my A+ cert and I'll be taking my N+ afterwards before I join the Navy. This was my last ditch effort for getting in and I'm making sure I go through with it all the way.

I may not have made the smartest decisions in my life, but I learned a lot of what not to do.


----------



## Joey Couturier

ENTP... :wink:


----------



## Sollertis

Joey Couturier said:


> ENTP... :wink:


When I first saw that cocky, shit eating grin (no offense) I literally said out-loud "oh god, he's an ENTP". Then I scrolled down far enough to see it written.


----------



## Joey Couturier

No offence taken! :tongue:


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Sollertis said:


> When I first saw that cocky, shit eating grin (no offense) I literally said out-loud "oh god, he's an ENTP". Then I scrolled down far enough to see it written.


I would imagine most ENTP children were hellraisers. I know I was


----------



## AimfortheBrain

Joey Couturier said:


> ENTP... :wink:


You look like the kid from the Problem Child movies.


----------



## Joey Couturier

That kid look like he's about to do something bad. 

I look like I know exacly what the fuck I'm doing!


----------



## PlacentaCake

INTJ






I'm in the far right putting the last piece of the puzzle together. 






*fake smile* and "WTF is this? :O Why was I given this? What is the purpose of this? What am I expected to do with this? Do they think I like things like this? Should I open it now and play with it?"






I had created my own space with the couch cushions and random things I found in the basement. I think at one point it was my little apartment where I could read and generally just be in my own world.






At my own birthday party I watched my friends play the game before feeling comfortable joining in.






Spacin'


----------



## muhahaha

*Little ISTP*









Muhahahaing.









I was injured from a car crash but still keeping the serious face.















Come at me bro.


----------



## Death Persuades

I sliced open an iguana so I could test whether I actually knew the name of its organs... Does this count?


----------



## Sollertis

christicake said:


> INTJ
> View attachment 48095
> I'm in the far right putting the last piece of the puzzle together.
> View attachment 48096
> *fake smile* and "WTF is this? :O Why was I given this? What is the purpose of this? What am I expected to do with this? Do they think I like things like this? Should I open it now and play with it?"
> View attachment 48097
> I had created my own space with the couch cushions and random things I found in the basement. I think at one point it was my little apartment where I could read and generally just be in my own world.
> View attachment 48098
> At my own birthday party I watched my friends play the game before feeling comfortable joining in.
> View attachment 48099
> Spacin'


I remember doing the exact same thing with couch pillows, except in my mind it was some sort of fortress.


----------



## PlacentaCake

Sollertis said:


> I remember doing the exact same thing with couch pillows, except in my mind it was some sort of fortress.


I was an expert fort/fortress builder. :3 (with the couch pillows)


----------



## FoxCanard

Infp
Than






Now


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

josue0098 said:


> I sliced open an iguana so I could test whether I actually knew the name of its organs... Does this count?


Ohai Jeffrey Dahmer!


----------



## Mammon

FoxCanard said:


> Infp
> Than
> View attachment 48346
> Now
> View attachment 48347


Lol that's really cool dude


----------



## turmauge

Gramps and his beauties. Petrol heads since birth and for life!












I'm the ADHD awareness poster child. Matted with sweat as usual.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

@Promethea suggested I was a Prussian Six.

Well, I always liked uniforms. 










(I know that this is Roman.)


----------



## QrivaN

I can't post any pictures that show that I was developing into an INTJ, but I can say that I learned to play video games when I was two years old and that I read on a 12th grade level when I was 6, if either of these is any kind of indicator.


----------



## Eerie

hmm it's the only childhood photo of myself that I have on me, the rest are with my mother. I don't know if I can tell my type in this or not though. :tongue:


----------



## blit

Uhh.. I hated having my pictures taken as a kid. I guess this counts because I still kinda do. :laughing:
Most of them were partial shots due to hiding or painfully fake grins. 


Although, I remember geeking out at Fry's and a few science museums. Some of them were really cool.


----------



## petite libellule

I KNEW That Guy Was An Imposter!! I don't know how but I just *knew* it!


----------



## Dan E

INTJ:
Had a way with animals. Not so much with people.


----------



## Wellsy

As a child I was moody, im now rather reserved.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Ni-dominant looks awesome!


----------



## Deja Vu




----------



## Cyphyr

I dont have any very old pictures. But I know that school photographers had a hard time getting me to look at the camera. Even now I prefer to look somewhere in the distance if possible. Or make a really goofy face. I hate pictures.
Anyhow, this is from when I was somewhere between 15-17. With my pup Saba. She was the best problem dog ever.. Thats my normal 'willingly in this picture' face. I also have the habit of hiding at least partially behind people and objects.
All of my recent facebook profile pictures have been smirks or glares. Or glaring smirks.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

1. Me INFJ with INFP lil bro.






1. Posing as instructed . . .






to please ISFJ mom.


----------



## heyimawkward

Even when I was little, all I wanted was for people to leave me alone so I could read, haha.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

turmauge said:


> Gramps and his beauties. Petrol heads since birth and for life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the ADHD awareness poster child. Matted with sweat as usual.


You were a sweaty child too?

LOL!


----------



## turmauge

Extraverted Delusion said:


> You were a sweaty child too?
> 
> LOL!


Born and raised in SE Asia where the temperature was rarely below 32'C..... And well I'm one of those maniacs who go traipsing out during the winter wearing shorts and nylons lol

I just like to think that I've absorbed enough tropical heat from my first two decades of life to keep me warm forever


----------



## Agent Washintub

In case the tool set at the age of 4 wasn't a very clear cut indicator of a future ISTP, the "I got my milk, I got my cookie, dafuq you want?" look was also a pretty good back up.


----------



## Finntheirish

Me on far right










me on right again




















I don't know if I look INFJ in those pictures or not... I was certainly a unique child though.


----------



## kindaconfused

Marisa said:


> I honestly don't know if my childhood personality can really be indicative at all of my current personality as an adult. I was a very strange child and was often yelled at for being an aggressor and not doing my best to fit in like my sister did. My brother and I were sort of misfits, and we were the only sloppy and inconsistent people in the house. But I was the most misfit, because I was difficult to manage and extremely rebellious to their norms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45110
> View attachment 45111


So you inherited the recessive Blurry-Face Syndrome trait?


----------



## fizleglitz

Not sure of my type, but I've always thought these two pictures capture the essence of me, ha.


----------



## hulia

I was the little douche nugget in the back waving my arms in a "come at me, bro" position. Either I was an ENFP child or a baby Redditor.


----------



## clarinet cigarette

Nintendo hat? Yeah, I was already a nerd.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

...


----------



## surgery

This thread makes me want to cry glitter because it's so precioussss <3333


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Who's this asshole? (ENTJ)


----------



## Windblownhair

INFJ

Silly in private










Serious in public (and a baby Ni stare!)


----------



## Modal Soul

not sure of my type but





















































































































*pls feel free to type me based off my baby pix*


----------



## enitsirp

just thought I should post it again









my grandma and brother









my brother









bro an I are at the back with our cousins









guess my type no cheating )


----------



## Grain of Sugar

enitsirp said:


> just thought I should post it again
> 
> View attachment 250378
> 
> 
> my grandma and brother
> 
> View attachment 250386
> 
> 
> my brother
> 
> View attachment 250394
> 
> 
> bro an I are at the back with our cousins
> 
> View attachment 250370
> 
> 
> guess my type no cheating )




I'd guess ENFP I guess ^^


----------



## enitsirp

I guess no one can really cheat if I'm unsure of my type. XD *flashbacks* _I thought I was ENFP once, but then_ XD


----------



## Neuroticon

*INTP*









Look at that stare. Cold, distant, piercing your soul.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

*wish I could murder you so then I can eat more of that cake. Simple math* right?


----------



## Fern

That's me. Praying for my INFP kid brother.












That's another one of him  He's just so cute!


----------



## Adena

This picture describes me (ISFJ) and my sister (ESFP) very well. Guess who is who 







Apple's still my favorite


----------



## Modal Soul

@Fern haha SO CUTE!



Winterlust said:


> View attachment 254586


i love this picture

"god fucking dammit betsy shut up"


----------



## FlightlessBird

EXXP, I look like a sensor on the photos and I think I am but sometimes I think Im an N, what's your guess? Heeelp haha
I always made weird funny faces roud:

Me as at 1:








Me at 3-4:
Im the one who is messing up with the balloon haha






















Me at 7-8:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This is me as a kid. Don't know if there are any personality type indicators or not!


----------



## FlightlessBird

Sporadic Aura said:


> This is me as a kid. Don't know if there are any personality type indicators or not!
> 
> View attachment 256890


you were such a cute kid omg :blushed:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

FlightlessBird said:


> you were such a cute kid omg :blushed:


haha, thanks! I think you were a pretty cute kid as well.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

look, I'm not full of myself _now_. But I was so fucking cute as a kid.

prepare yourselves
















not sure if there's any indicators, though...


----------



## Necrilia

Me on the left (INFJ) and a friend on the right (INFP).

There's an interesting story behind this picture. We were neighbours, she's one year younger than me. We used to play together every afternoon, we got along very well. I still have great memories, we had many emotional times too (we went through a lot of troubles in our families).
But then she moved away and since then I haven't heard from her 'till high school. Still, at high school we didn't have any chance to talk that much. 
We've started talking recently when we found out by accident that we have many common interests and that we both are in a way very different from majority of people around us.


----------



## piscesfish

Me at around 3. Not sure how well this represents my type, but I think I look pretty lost in Ni here, don't I? c:


----------



## bleghc

View attachment 258698


I'm the one in the far left. The one in the middle is my younger sister. Actually, genuinely, do not know what her type is though she's received INFJ on a lot of tests so I'm assuming that's her type and the one on the far right is an INTP. I'm an ISFP. I don't think it actually reveals much on my type. I forgot what I was generally thinking in that picture but oh well.


----------



## shameless

Me @ 2Yrs
View attachment 259146


Me @ 5Yrs
View attachment 259154


Me @ 19 with my ENFJ sis on left & me on right
View attachment 259162


Me on left @21 with my aged 2 ESTP daughter on the right (10 years ago now)
View attachment 259170


----------

